# Ordnerstruktur mit mod_rewrite



## EuroCent (17. Mai 2008)

Folgende frage wie mach ich es mit mod_rewrite

Das aus:

index.html zu Startseite/
about.html zu About/
contact.html zu Kontakt/
games.html zu Online-Spiele/

Irgendwie bekomm ich es nicht hin 

Wäre für eure Hilfe Dankbar

PS: Sry falls es im Falschen Bereich ist, dann PLS verschieben sofern es zutrifft


----------



## splasch (20. Mai 2008)

Das funktioniert nur wenn im Apache das moderewirte Modul geladen wird.(Server konfiguration)


```
# Startet den Prozess
RewriteEngine on 
#Regulärer Ausdruck gibt an wann weitergeleitet werden soll
# Weiter leiten mit den Befehl RewriteRule gefolgt vom Logischen ausdruck
# In dem Beispiel werden auch umläute weiter geleitet äö unsw.
RewriteRule ^[0-9A-Za-zÃ¤|Ã„|ä|ÄÃ¶|Ã–|ö|ÖÃ¼|Ã½|ü|ÜÃŸ|ß]+([_0-9_]+)\.html$ index.php?Seite=$1
```

Hier wird also dann alles umgeleitet was mit html endet auf die index Datei wobei die Zeichenfolge die vor html steht als Parameter an die Index datei übergeben wird.

Bsp aufruft mit startseite.html weiterleitung sieht dann so aus index.php?Seite=startseite

Wie du umleitest bleibt dir überlassen und wieviele Parameter du dafür verwendest.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## EuroCent (20. Mai 2008)

danke dir ^^


----------

